# Anti Republican Cartoon Gallery



## Brad_Nailor

Turns out I was having so much fun posting anti Republican/Tea Party cartoons in other political forums, I want to make one of my own now that I am blocked from posting by all those narrow minded false patriots. So post any cartoon or picture that's anti Republican, Tea Party, GOP candidates, crazy's like Beck, and Rush, and Palin…lets see 'em!

No anti Democratic, or anti Obama, or anti OWS please..this is clearly and precisely aimed at the RIGHT..

I'll start us off with a few of my favorites..


----------



## GMman




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## S4S




----------



## DanYo




----------



## S4S

*YEP* , * I JUST REPORT 'EM I DON'T WRITE 'EM*


----------



## S4S

*LET'S DO THE 'CREEP'*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the smile

Dennis


----------



## JollyGreen67

Good start!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## lumberdog

I think this is great, i am tired of hearing all that crap from the right wing, over paid, self righteous fear mongers, that are ruining our airwaves.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great ones guys! Keep em comin..Dan those animated ones are funny as sh*t!..


----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DanYo




----------



## S4S

*The Republican Party**

The Fashionista Party

*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## S4S

*You're gonna love this next song ,it's called 100 BOTTLES OF BEER ON THE WALL*


----------



## widget65

*"No anti Democratic, or anti Obama, or anti OWS please..this is clearly and precisely aimed at the RIGHT."*

That's typical of you. No opposition, but you complain about being blocked.


----------



## S4S

*What part of Scotland are you gals from ?*


----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## patron

.


----------



## yank

You know, if you spent the other half of your time seriously looking at what the imposter in the WH has NOT done for this country, you might see that we are headed in the wrong direction. 
3 times he has sent jobs overseas, resulting in the loss of critical jobs for our country. 
You need to wake up and smell the roses and stop snorting the stuff you are on.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Hey Yank…why don't you take your Right wing opinions somewhere else..if you could read, you would have known what this forum is about.

I love these righties..their information is accurate, and we are all "snorting" something…where were you during the 8 years that GW Bush quadrupled the size of gov., and let Wall st. run wild, plunged our nation to near collapse, was kicking tumbleweeds while people died in Katrina, was the first to roll out huge bail outs for the same banks that fu*ked us, and let's not forget who was pres. when 911 happened..oh ya and there's those 2 wars that we didn't need to have…....Obama is sending jobs overseas? What about all the 1%'ers that own huge corporations that send thousands of jobs overseas?

You know..

Obama isn't a Nazi
isn't Communist
isn't a Muslim
isn't a Socialist

You know..

he is a citizen of the USA
there are no such things as death panels
The gov. isn't any bigger than it was under GW Bush
It was GW Bush that crashed our economy
That there is no plan to turn the US communist

But you repeat these ridiculous lies anyways becasue you can't be honest with yourself or anyone else about the real reason you hate Obama
You cant stand the fact that there is a black man in the white house..


----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## patron




----------



## patron




----------



## saddletramp

I don't much care who is in the White House, the rest of us are just as screwed regardless of which special interest is in control at the moment! I just wish that we could get some balance.


----------



## yank

Your just like all the rest of the lefties, blaming Bush, when it was Carter, Reagan, Bush, clinton and Bush again. If you would check back, it started a long time ago, so don't go putting the blame on any one person. 
Also, his father was not an American citizen, never was, so you explain to me how he can be in the WH, when the US Constitution states, "both parents must be American Citizens. " Check the facts. Article II, section 1 : (5)
(_No Person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President; neither shall any Person be eligible to that Office who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty five Years, and been fourteen Years a Resident within the United States.) By his own admission in his book, he states his father was a citizen of Kenya. Which by the way was not Kenya until two years after Obama was born, and 27 years after his father was born.

A black American in the WH is not my problem, if Cain had not dropped out, I may have voted for him. 
Why do you think all the people on the right are racists? Were not, except in the eyes of the people on the left.

Also, can you explain to me and others why he has a SS# from Ct. and has never lived there. Research has shown that the SS# he has was issued in 1890. Does he look like he is 122 yrs old? Taken from Thursday's court session in Atlanta, Ga. 
(State Licensed PI takes the stand;
She was hired to look into Obama's background and found a Social Security number for him from 1977. Professional opinion given that this number was fraudulent. The number used or attached to Obama in 1977, shows that Obama was born in the 1890. This shows that the number was originally assigned to someone else who was indeed born in 1890 and should never have been used by Obama.)

Just saying.


----------



## NBeener

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/birthers/ssn.asp


----------



## S4S

*I Said Two Fingers Of Scotch , Junior , Jeeze That Boy Is Thick .*


----------



## patron

well *wayne (yank)*

let me put it in woodworking terms
take the bandsaw
it works best when the teeth are sharp on both side equally
if one side is dull or worn
it will *only* cut in a circle to one side
and not straight or to the other side
rendering it useless

our system was founder so that *all* people
can have and equal share in the american dream
and it's corresponding freedoms

*NOT JUST ONE PARTY OR BELIEF*

you want everything to be to the right
(as you see it)

take the wheels off of your car on the drivers side
and go for a ride

THAT IS WHAT YOU SEEM TO WANT FOR ALL OF US
YOUR MANDATES AND OPINIONS

i thank you for defending our freedom
if you really did that from your heart
then we all have a right to have our opinions too

but i am suspect of someone that has been her on LJ's
for almost 5 years
and have posted nothing in projects or blogs or forums
and has not one buddy
and has only made 23 comments to others posts

vote for who you want

the rest of us will too


----------



## S4S

No , No , All I Am Saying is that we want to honor John Wilkes Booth and get that Booth memorial built.

No , No, All I Am Saying is when that great secessionist Jesus returns, He will rapture all Democrats , and 
non-whites and other undesirables straight to hell .

Next question ?










LOY MAUCH


----------



## patron




----------



## patron




----------



## S4S

*REPUBLICAN OWNED CAR WASH*


----------



## patron

''After President Obama gave his State of the Union Address, the Republicans gave their rebuttal, during which they pointed out that Obama has repeatedly failed to solve any of the problems they created under President Bush.'' -Jimmy Kimmel
.
''John McCain said that Sarah Palin is still a force in the Republican Party. Then he got in his car and backed over his mailbox.'' -David Letterman


----------



## bigkev

Same typical idiots wanting a one-sided thread, although I am a little surprised with Patron. Next time your car breaks down or your "friends" are begging for funds to help, maybe they should call Osama.


----------



## patron

thanks *kevin*

if you read the posts
i did not ask for anything

others came to my aid on their own
which i thank them for

something i too do
for any in need


----------



## derosa

*so you explain to me how he can be in the WH, when the US Constitution states, "both parents must be American Citizens. " Check the facts. Article II, section 1 : (5)
(_No Person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President; neither shall any Person be eligible to that Office who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty five Years, and been fourteen Years a Resident within the United States.) By his own admission in his book, he states his father was a citizen of Kenya. Which by the way was not Kenya until two years after Obama was born, and 27 years after his father was born.*
Where in what you posted does it state that both parents must be citizens? Please put that piece in bright red. It specifically states "no person but a natural born citizen" Part of the current issue over illegal immigration right now are the anchor babies. Those people with no citizenship status on either side who sneak into the country to drop a little bundle of joy so that *it* has US citizen status while the parents still don't. The fetus can be conceived on the moon, as long as the rocket is on US soil 1 sec before the kid pops from between its mother's legs it is a US citizen with full rights including those needed to run for president. Seriously study this stuff before posting the very information that proves you wrong.


----------



## S4S




----------



## S4S

Cake walk


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I'm glad to see there are some other rational people on Lumberjocks…I was beginning to wonder if it was all Tea Baggers, tin foil hat wearing birthers, or angry babble shouting lawyers.

Listen Dirt, Bigkev Derosa and all you other republicans Tea baggers, Birthers, whatever you call yourself….this is a thread for cartoons..not political discussions..Anti republican cartoons..if you can't deal with that then stay the hell out..period. I'm not interested in hearing any republican points of views..stuff them in a sack..all I want is funny, observational, sarcastic, ANTI right wing cartoons or photos..I didn't entitle this blog.."Republican Opinions Wanted"..or "Lets have a discussion" and then start blocking people for having an opinion…I am totally upfront..I don't want your opinion, I don't care about your opinion you want to give opinions go over to one of the Tea Bagger threads..or go post in lances Obama bashing party..not here…


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## cjwillie

How can anyone be issued a Social Security number in 1890 when that system would not come into existence for another 40 years or so? (not sure of the exact year but it wasn't 1890). I love the "facts" that get invented on both sides to smear the other party. It should be law that once the election is over, the campaigning and other non-productive BS stop and both sides do the job they were elected to do, not sit there telling us how screwed up the other side is. THEY NEED TO JUST SHUT THE HELL UP AND DO THEIR JOB!!!


----------



## JollyGreen67

Hey Yank - just goes to show us how some Republicans cannot read. Where does it say in the constitution that you are phrasing from, ..........."both parents must be AmericanCitizens"? Check the facts numbnut, read it again!
Are you a believer that Limbaugh, Bachman, Palin, Beck, ad nauseum are the true believers? As Colonel Potter used to say in MASH, "What a load of meadow muffins"! It's all the ad nauseum that your ilk put out that causes all the strife we are in today. You must be one of the birthers whose "truth" is so full of BS you can't see your a.. from a hole in the ground. The weirdest thing I have ever seen is, and I've only heard of this, when Beck/Limbaugh/Palin/Roberts/ad nauseum talk you can see their tounges sticking out of their a..holes at the same time.


----------



## S4S

*The Long Awaited Bush Inaugural Dance Will Be Remembered and Cherished .*










*Prince Charles and other Dignitaries are warmly greeted by the ceremony's Envoys .*










*George is seen here in the opening Dance wearing his traditional Republican Tribal Costume .










*George leads everyone in a rousing rendition of his favorite song entitled**CRY OUT FOR COKE*


----------



## S4S




----------



## S4S

*Republicans kept this secret hidden for decades after WW II . Why ?*

!



!


----------



## S4S

Example of a typical entry for the 2×4 contest submitted by a *Democrat*










~Scott Weaver

Example of a typical entry for the 2×4 contest submitted by a *Republican*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## S4S

*Years and years of Republican Governors in Texas has made it very hard on City Workers in the Capitol*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## S4S

*Obama campaign workers, as seen through the eyes of radical Republicons* .


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## S4S

Secret Republikan Strategy for winning in 2012 is revealed ! Click here !

*Learn their secret agenda .*


----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## patron

well what would you expect
from two adulterers

in the news

Former rival Cain endorses Gingrich for president

Cain said Gingrich has been going through a "sausage grinder" in his battle for the Republican nomination.


----------



## S4S

if we don't succeed we run the risk of failure…now* that's* funny !


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## derosa

Brad, take the time to read clearly. My most was clearly asking for where the claim that he isn't a natural born citizen comes from when what was posted didn't show that a person needed any citizen parents to be a natural born citizen and be able to run for president. I'm so far from being conservative or a tea partier that anyone who actually knows me would laugh at the suggestion. Chill out and enjoy your pics, I know I am.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## S4S




----------



## bigkev




----------



## fussy

Hey Tim,

I believe psychiritrists call what you suffer from is "Transferance"; the tendancy to see one's own shortcomings and problems in others and therefore the fault is theirs not yours. The mind is a funny thing for those of us who have one. We find it useful, entertaining, and damned near essential for day to day existensence. I wonder how one such as you manages to exist without one. Instead of engaginging in thoughtful analysis of a question, you barge through spouting drivel from someone else's talking point-no matter how inept or foolish they sound-call a few names and accuse the receiver of your diatribe of doing exactly what you yourself are doing, engaging in an argument from a position of disadvantage. Kinda hard to sound intelligent with your head up Rush Limbaugh's enormous anal orfice. Thoughtful, sensible decisiions require rational critical thinking. The less intelligent or educated one is, the harder those requirements become. While I completely agknowledge your obvious handicaps in the reasoning department, said handicap is in no measure a justification for ignorance. If one cannot form a rational opinion based on fact in a particular question, and cannot verbalize or express that opinion in such a manner that presents the merits of the opinion clearly, therefor allowing analysis and comment by one's peers rather than throwing out a 4-year old child-like blurb the consistency of a play-ground diaper explosion, then one should find a new venue for self-expression. Perhaps something like buying a new coloring book or a GI Joe action dolly to play with. At any rate, Tim,
you obviously don't belong here, or anywhere else thinking prople congregate, so before Brad blocks you, just go on back to fox news and play there.

Steve


----------



## bigkev

Steve, you may want to have spell-check help you next time before you start expressing concerns about other folks' intelligence. Those aren't typing errors there buddy.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

OK I guess you genius Tea baggers cant read. This is not a forum for political discussions especially ones coming from Righties. I asked nicely for you guys not to post any of your Right wing opinions or anti democratic bull s in my forum. So now I will have to start blocking people…I really wanted to avoid it..my block list is rather small compared to a lot of the closed minded conservative loonies on here, and I don't like blocking people because then they cant participate in any woodworking related posts I put up..but oh well. I am not going to take this crap from you jerks. 
I don't give a rats ass what you think of my politics or opinions "cowboy" (go figure..a guy named cowboy isn't a liberal, or very intelligent..wow that's a shocker….your giving all the intelligent, democratic cowboys a bad name). No you wont post whatever you want wherever you want…this is MY thread, and I will not allow it. You are calling me a jackass of an idiot? I bet you are a full fledged birther, and Tea bagger racist to the tenth degree. Your probably one of those loons that goes to Tea party rallies with hateful, racist and misspelled signs, with your giant fire arm that your so proud to wear strapped to your side to intimidate everyone and make up for your lack of something else i wont say out of respect for the women lumberjocks. You are the perfect vision of a tea bagger…un- informed, racist, and you love to propagate all the stupid lies and falsehoods that make up the body of the tea Party movement.

So in closing..this is my forum, and I will not tolerate right wing opinions, anti democratic anything, and I especially wont tolerate ignorant racist tea baggers telling me what will happen in my thread…so Bigkev, and Cowboy..your blocked.

Cowboy0125 said,
* AND I'LL POST WHATEVER I WANT, WHEREVER I WANT* no, you wont..

Oh and sorry to Rev. Russ for lumping you in with the righties..I guess I misinterpreted your post..my apologies…


----------



## Brad_Nailor

*The illiteracy of the Tea Party…*
































































I love how most of these signs are written on what looks like trash..how fitting

*The anger/Violence also…*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## patron




----------



## patron




----------



## patron




----------



## Dennisgrosen

Sorry Dan but I have to disagree …..........
to be a clown one of the demands is you are a very intelligent creative person


----------



## patron




----------



## patron




----------



## NBeener

*I don't particularly like this thread. I really don't.

But … that's because what you're watching, here, is frustrated people who are lowering themselves to the level of those callous LumberJocks who truly "started it."

But … that IS the point, now isn't it.

Many people sat back and watched as those LumberJocks of one party/ideology began spewing filth, bile and hatred, and blocking those who-even in the most CIVIL AND RATIONAL tones-disagreed with them.

Nobody minded when they were doing it, though-except those to whom it was happening-the ridiculing of their beliefs, the calling of kindergarten names, insulting their ENTIRE country or CONTINENT of origin, the piling on, and the pointless blocking (well, there WAS a point. It was to stop dissenting voices from being heard-convenient, if rather disgusting (cr1 ? Joe Lyddon ? Hi there, Boys !)).

Suddenly, when the minority position "fights back," it doesn't feel so good, huh ? That's what they mean, when they say … "They only call it 'Class Warfare' when we fight back."

Why am I not surprised.

Maybe we can/should ALL cut the crap ? Maybe ???

I'll say it again: I think Martin and Escalate are risking a wonderful thing, by allowing this politics/religious stuff to continue.

Oddly, with Escalate Media as the site's owners, it really IS starting to … escalate. Hmmmm.

But … while it is allowed … is there NO way to be grown-ups about it ?

No way to be more McLaughlin Group and less Ultimate Fighting Championship ???

I'd be pretty disappointed, if that were the case…..*


----------



## jeepturner

+1 to what Neil said above, but I would like to add this.
When the coffee shop opened up, I looked forward to having discussions with my fellow wood workers. The ones here in the US because they were close to me, and those around the world because they are not close. This seemed to provide the perfect web site to interact with creative and talented people. 
It didn't take long for the coffee shop to fill up with right wing US biased politics. To tell you the truth it made me feel as if I was alone in my perception that my fellow wood workers here in the US were the kind of folks I would want to spend time with.
So when some of you started posting opposing view points it did make me more inclined to spend more time here. If we could cut all the crap as Neil suggested that would suit me. On the other hand if the one sided threads must continue, then I see no reason to not tell it from the progressive view point. This thread is more of a push back against the right wing bombastic rhetoric that started this whole thing, than a progressive discussion of politics.
I am good with it.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I hear ya Neil..I agree with everything you said….and I actually started this thread three weeks ago, left it up for about 5 minutes, then deleted it. I thought exactly the same thing…why am I lowering myself to their level? I didn't want to be perceived as an angry bitter liberal, because I am not…I do think that these cartoons are funny, and I think they make a certain point. That's part of the reason I don't want any discussions, or Right wing stuff posted, and that I am not inviting any right wing opinions..this isn't an open forum discussion…..I don't want it to turn into what all the other blogs I have been blocked from end up as …but then they asked for opinions, and when we gave ours, we were belittled, called names and when we fought back summarily blocked. I took a week suspension for just giving my opinion, and when I was called out by Jim c fought back…in fairness to Martin, he did suspend Jim, cr 1 and me..so at least the penalties were even.

Jeepturner said:

*This thread is more of a push back against the right wing bombastic rhetoric that started this whole thing, than a progressive discussion of politics.*

Exactly, my friend….exactly.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Beener,
Don't forget to quote JimC in your post where JimC actually tries to badmouth the LumberJocks moderators over on Joe's Obama SOTU forum. The moderators have since deleted that post, yet JimC NEVER seems to get suspended. With so many of his posts deleted, he almost looks squeaky clean.

*Quoted from Jim C "They drove away cr1 through the lefty moderators on this site that didn't agree with his politics."*


----------



## patron

frankly 
all i want is our country and world 
to be a fair place for all

it is the rich and the corporations and all politicians 
that make it hard for us
'WE THE PEOPLE'

i never read magazines
so when i found google cartoons and jokes
i was having some fun looking at them

if someone did a post on the left
i might do the same

but i really am tired of all the politics being a 'super-bowl' event
where only one side get's to have *everything* their way

there is no winners when all are not treated equally

and yes politics and religion are poor material for friendship

i like LJ's
wish it were just about woodworking too

something we all are here for
(at least 'most')


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I'm sure Jim c's head is spinning around with this thread..especially since he can't comment in it!


----------



## Brad_Nailor

That is true David..you take out politics, and we probably would all be friends given that we share such a large interest..


----------



## rydonmf

While I agree with Neil's basic gist that this is an uncomfortable thread and I also additionally like Mel's point, I would have to say however that David may have just level up'd (to use my kids gaming phrase) in my book. This thread is awfully therapeutic. A progressive can get pretty lonely around here and elsewhere with all the belligerent bellowing and misinformation being spewed by regressives so full of hate they actually rally against their own interest. I, by no means, am opposed to discussion. Hell, I don't even mind one-sidedness. I can handle a Rush radio show or a O'Reilly editorial but the constant barrage that Fox News is firing is absolutely killing effective governing and discourse. It has got to go. I truly wish we could cut the head off of that snake. Yes, I do lay it all at it's feet.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I don't know..above all..I still think the cartoons are funny…


----------



## HawkDriver

*but i really am tired of all the politics being a 'super-bowl' event
where only one side get's to have everything their way

there is no winners when all are not treated equally*

Then why are you participating in one of those Patron? 
Bunch of hypocrites I think. Piss and moan when the ridiculous right start spewing filth. Then turn around start your own. You guys aren't helping to do anything other than continue to divide the country based on political beliefs.


----------



## JollyGreen67

WOW! My rant must have been kicked off-line, to rot in the black hole of stupidness with all the conservative BS that lines the pit.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Way to miss the point compleatley, Patrick..I never bitched and moaned about them spewing their filth..someone started a thread that asked for an opinion..I gave mine and was chastised and ridiculed for it…I'm just posting funny cartoons..people like you keep showing up and dropping opinions I keep saying I don't want….
THIS THREAD IS ABOUT ONE THING, TO POKE FUN AT THE RIDICULOUSNESS, AND STUPIDITY OF THE RIGHT..THAT'S ALL…START YOUR OWN THREAD IF YOU WANT TO GIVE OPINIONS…


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## fussy

Kev,

Yes, they were typing errors. It was late, I couldn't sleep because the pain meds weren't working, and I screwed up. Sorry if I came off as an ignorant tea bagger. And I don't think I'm your buddy. We haven't been properly introduced. Did I get it right this time?

Steve


----------



## rydonmf

How about this gem from The Simpsons a while back.


----------



## DrDirt

hmmm party line voting depending on which party is in the whitehouse…. Shocking!


----------



## DrDirt

Conan was funny last night though


----------



## Bertha

They're pretty easy to make fun of, lol, Dirt. I spit out a bit of my coffee with the W versus monkey thing above. This thread is a bit too hateful for my tastes, though. Although I certainly encourage it!


----------



## S4S

someone fell off the fence


----------



## S4S

*2012 Republican candidates' debates , as seen through the eyes of meth burl hunters.*


----------



## S4S

*Meth burl hunters , as envisioned by hollywood metal heads ,with no discernible affilliation
( scares young rebublicans though ).*!



!


----------



## S4S

*Typical school lunch served in Red States*









*
Typical 'Obama' burger served at school in Blue States*










*Tell mom and dad that you want an 'Obama Burger' , kids .*


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I gota say..that Obama burger looks pretty good…

Moment..another strange, yet cool video..


----------



## Bertha

^Is that a friggin green bean hanging out of that burger? Beef, battered/fried chicken, and bacon. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

Here's an oldie but goodie:


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Moment:
that wasn´t fair to us ….now you made me hungry ….
on the way to my bed ….and no leftowers in the fridge :-(

Dennis


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## S4S

*Dick Chaney*


----------



## S4S

*Rick Perry*


----------



## DanYo

Boehner


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

Ran Paul


----------



## DanYo

Pelosi … just because


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## S4S

*Ron Paul*


----------



## S4S

Tiger Boy….just because


----------



## dakremer




----------



## BobM001

Just in case your memory has failed you. The ROOT CAUSE.


----------



## S4S

Just in case your intellect fails , if you have one


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DonnyBahama

You lefties have done it NOW… you've ALL made my buddy list!

Thanks for the great laughs, people.


----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## DrDirt

Still like Jon Stewart better than Colbert - - - but Colbert Pac is pretty funny

http://media.mtvnservices.com/mgid:cms:video:colbertnation.com:405930

*The Colbert Report*
Get More: Colbert Report Full Episodes,Political Humor & Satire Blog,Video Archive


----------



## patron

*FDR Would Have Had Something To Say To John Boehner, Paul Ryan, And Eric Cantor*


----------



## DrDirt

I think FDR looks a bit like Penguin with that stupid cigarette filter

As far as cruelty - - The folks that lost everything and were sent to the Japanese Internment camps by FDR might not see him as the 'face of kindness and tolerance'


----------



## patron

you are probably right about that *dirt*

but at least they weren't killed 
like so many of our boys were
in their concentration camps


----------



## S4S

@ DrDirt . They didn't loose their lives . Here's some light reading for you ,


----------



## S4S




----------



## DrDirt

Moment -Not sure the point you want to make - what does communist party actions in the cultural revolution have to do with treatment of American citizens of Japanese Ancestry at California internment Camps?
By the way many were shot by the guards, and more died from having no access to routine medical care.
They indeed lost their homes, farms and businesses. So they indeed lost lives as well

The fact that there were worse crimes against humanity globally in the 60's is not in question, but it doesn't make what we did during WWII Right.


----------



## S4S

It has to do mainly with how Americans dealt with the the Great Depression as opposed to how other Governments dealt with it. My dad , who hit the beach At Normandy, might disagree agree with you about that last statement


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I agree with you Dirt…that whole over reaction to the Japanese invasion is definitely a black eye on American history..They were for the most part all citizens, and they lost everything when the were interned. And there is no doubt that the Japanese soldiers committed some serious atrocities during WW2….to the point that soldiers like my uncle that fought in the pacific theater would never let go of the hatred and animosity twords the Japanese..


----------



## DrDirt

P.S. Brad - - sorry for putting in opinion instead of cartoons in your post!
Moment - I am only talking about treatment of AMERICANS - during WWII, (Not the Great depression) and not what we or our parents did as Soldiers in Europe or Asia.
By the way Hawaii was almost 1/3 japanese when pearl harbor happened - -there were NO camps there. Only on the pacific coast… and ONLY the Japanese, not Germans.

hOW BOUT:


----------



## S4S

@ DrDirt You have a very selective historical view . You are the one who brought up F.D.R. . That covers a lot of world history . Im not going to debate your singular " talking point . We all know where that leads . BLAH blah blah blah blah ..as for me….


----------



## Brad_Nailor

As long as it's not a Republican opinion…


----------



## S4S

: )


----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## SCOTSMAN

Politics politics wow! Alistair


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## derosa

Dr. Dirt- Both Germans and Italians were detained during WWII on the East Coast for fear of collaboration. Its just that there were less recent immigrants from those two nations to worry about so less were interned. Japan was also a greater concern to the west coast then Germany to the east coast due to distances from bases which may have contributed to the differences in numbers.


----------



## S4S

Internment Camp members meet with Calvin Coolidge ( a decent guy actually ) in 1924 after being granted full U.S. citizenship .


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Internment camp members, and original "Americans" !


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Even as I sometimes get caught up and do it anyway, I try not top post on political threads. I see no reason to because they often have little reason to them. A lot has been on my mind lately about politics and the direction of the great United States of America though. So I hope most of you don't mind if I talk for a little bit.

One of my problems with most of these political threads is their tendancy to be on the left or the right. It leaves out some of us, like me, who cannot stand to have to make a choice to be closed into one box or the other. We, as a nation, all of us, are in trouble, and it will most definately take thinking outside of the box, to get us back on the right path.

I am deeply saddened by the state of affairs in my great country. There is so much blaming one side or the other that nothing gets accomplished. We all gripe about how nothing gets done in our government for this reasons. Then we immediately, at the mention of any political topic, resort to lowering ourselves to the same level and closing our ears to any opinion that may be different than the one we already have in our own minds. This is a tactic that, in and of itself, is called prejudice. To judge any opinion or person without even bothering to hear or is prejudice.

Some of us are in the middle. We agree with some things coming from the right, some from the left. We have no prejudice though that either side is always right. On the contrary, we believe neither side has the best interests of the United States of America at heart. Every politician I've ever met only had one goal, and that was to be re-elected.

Why is it that if I agree with something that the left says I am a liberal, a socialist, a detrimate to our society? What is wrong with change? Hasn't the constantly changing ways and environment of the American people, with their technologies, discoveries, and beliefs what has made this country what it is today? Can I not have an open mind to any and all ideas?

Why is it that if I agree with something on the right, I am a racist, a bigot, a conservative, a backwards thinking soul who is holding this great country back? Is anything solved by throwing away basic beliefs and morals to protect the common good? Can I not think for myself and learn from ways of the past? Can I not have an open mind to any and all ideas?

The last two presidents have been a good example of my thoughts on the left and right of politics. The left blames so much on Bush. Obama inherited the problems. It isn't his fault. If I don't like Obama, it can't be because I think he is unqualified as a president, I must be racist. The right ignores the fact that a lot of the problems were indeed started under the Bush administration. Everything is Obama's fault. If I didn't support this cowboy, then I must be against the American way of life. If I think he was unqualified as a president, I just be a socialist.

That brings us to this current year, when we will once again go to the voting booth and vote our choice for the next presidential term. So because of the close minded way my country has become, I will basically has a choice to make, between a man I think is unqualified to be president, and a different man I think is unqualified to be president. It seems that since I became old enough to vote, my only choices have always been to simply choose the lesser of two evils.

So is it the political process? Are we in deep waters no matter what we do and have no paddle to direct ourselves to calmer water? It has to be the politician's fault? We have no blame to carry in the matter? Can we as a people do nothing? Can there never truly be any change? I say yes, we can.

We, as proud citizens of this great country start to open our minds and act like intelligent, thinking people. We have got to stop simply taking whatever is crammed down our throats. I am sick to death of the crap that is spewed from the television, radio, newspapers, and internet on a daily basis. It's not just from the government either. It's also from the people who voted these morons into office in the first place. I have found that most people would rather stand behind the person they voted for no matter what, lest they admit they made a mistake.

I am here to admit it openly. I have made many mistakes with my votes in past years. I have pulled that lever, or punched that card for certain candidates that I was sure were the answer to what ails us, only to find later that they were the same as everyone else who goes to Washington D.C. Then when they go down that road, it's always either their fault, or the one who came before them.

I say it's time we look back, way back. This country has been taking the wrong road for some time now. We have to turn back though, before it's too late. We must go back and lay claim to this great land and make her great once more. How do we do that? Where is the candidate that can make this happen?

No candidate can wave their magic wands and give us what we need. No, we need to go back further than the candidates and look within ourselves. It isn't the politicians that have made this country. It isn't the left, or the right, or the government at all for that matter. What has always made this country great is it's people. It's the attitude, the tenacity, the hope, the spirit, the hard work, the souls, of the great people of The United States of America.

So what makes these people? Where did they come from? From who did they learn this way of life? These people came from all over the world. They learned their way of life through adversity. They done what needed to be done when it needed done. They pulled together as one big family when they needed to. They had each other's backs. They'd die for each other if they needed to. They'd fight for their country tooth and nail and damned sure wouln't apologize to noone for defending her.

We as a people need to step back. We need to keep our minds open, our spirits strong, and our path steady. We must remember that we are not democrats, or republicans, or liberals, or conservatives. We are *AMERICANS*, citizens of the United States of America. Remember that and stop treating each other like enemies.

I've read a lot of different opinions here on Lumberjocks, from Horizontal Mike, CR1, Dr. Dirt, Joe Lyddon, Moron, JimC., NBeener, BradNailor, among many others. I have agreed with you all. I have disagreed with you all. Some of you have most me smile at times. Most of you have made me angry at time. Twice that I know of I have been chastised for my viewpoint. Never have I resorted to name calling, bickering, and sniping as an answer to it though. Usually I just don't comment because I know how some of you are.

Please, I hope some of you take these words to heart and look at yourselves. You are doing just what the politicians are doing. You are being close-minded, ignoring other's opinions, blaming each other, and basically being conbative as possible, thinking it will get you somewhere. I assure you it will not. Sometimes you just have to agree to disagree. Learn not to ignore someone's opinions during a discussion. There is nothing wrong with ignoring someone if you cannot get along with them, but if you must ignore someone, do it completely. Walk away from the discussion.

I have seen too often in the ladt couple of months the same people having the same argument, casting the same blame, at the same people, over and over. The only thing that changes is the original topic on which it is posted. We, the ones of us who are in America at least, are all in this together. If we cannot learn to discuss issues in a serious, intelligent, open manner, then how in the world are we ever to expect our government to do the same? How can we ever expect things to change.

One great thing that I have seen come out of this present presidency is the consensus that a majority of Americans wish for change. We are an ever changing country, just as we are each in ourselves an everchanging people. We have the power to make that change happen. We just have to decide what change we want, and what change we do not. We will never do that if we cannot have communication. If we cannot do that, then we will forever be in a constant state of looking for change that will not come.

So I beg of you all to remember that we are Americans. We are one. We are a great nation. We can get things done. If you can't do that, look at what's at stake. There is a new generation growing up, as it always is. They will pay the price for what we do today, good or bad. It is their country when you get down to it. It is only ours to borrow, for none of us are here for a long time. We all only play a small role in this act. It's the overall legacy that counts though. Make it count.

Thank you, my fellow Americans, for giving me this opportunity to express myself, if only for a bit.

We now return to our regular scheduled broadcast._


----------



## DanYo




----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## S4S

Who was that masked man and wtf was he rambling about ? Man that guy's pithy . Someone grab a mop .










Don't look at me !!


----------



## HawkDriver

I am feeling that as sarcasm moment. Am I right?


----------



## S4S

Die- Hard Fox News reporters ,seen here, still searching for that ' *real* ' birth certificate .


----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## S4S

That last cartoon reminded me of something , Mike . : )


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Officer Elvis…..how ironic, one of the biggest drug addicts at the time, was a narcotics agent..


----------



## Bertha

I'm a Republican but you guys will like this:
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0212/72297.html
Mitt Romney said Wednesday he's "not concerned about the very poor."
.
And a cartoon, if I must.
.


----------



## S4S

naw , who needs money anyways .


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## jeepturner

Were the republicans demanding to see photo ID's in the Florida primary? Or in Iowa? in New Hampshire?

No. Tell me it ain't so, aren't they all worried about voter fraud?


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DanYo




----------



## S4S

Far freek'n out Dan and David ! I don't often fall off my chair , but when I do….....lmao !


----------



## HorizontalMike

Moment, I really, really do NOT like ladders…........ Last year I fell of one and broke 23 ribs/backbones… Probably lookin' at THAT ********************! *;-)*


----------



## S4S

" Does anyone know where that *'bush'* Library is at ? I've.. like.. sooo got to pee !!!


----------



## S4S

Gee Mike , you must have more nawed ribs than the Bar-B-Que shack ! Be careful , bro !


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Is that Mickelson on that ladder ?


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Moment…years of sitting in front of blurry monitors, trying not to fall asleep…then…the exact reason you became a security guard becomes evident..


----------



## HorizontalMike

Hey Moment, the Bush Library is located in the same location that Blondie's T-shirt indicates (unfortunately, since that is also where I got my PhD). But feel free to selectively relieve yourself in THAT particular library.

*;-)*


----------



## muleskinner




----------



## DrDirt

Dang! Sandra OÇonnor is looking like the reverend in Poltergeist


----------



## DrDirt

Ed major at the Bush Library


----------



## DrDirt

Still Think Callista Gingrich is from mars Attacks though…or maybe a borg..just need the laser in the left eye

Resistance is Futile!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DrDirt




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DrDirt

Gotta admit
The T-shirt line-up of the Romneys reading
R - MONEY instead of ROMNEY t-shirts is funny!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## rtb

2/9/2012 TODAY THE REPUBLICAN PARTY HAS DECIDED TO BAND TOGETHER TO DENY WOMEN FREEDOM OF CHOICE !!! so that church run corporations like hospitals, colleges etc do not have to obey the law of the land. If they get that passed they will want all other corp's granted the same on the grounds that being treated differently than the churches is unfair.


----------



## Nighthawk

I would laugh but well… I don't get half the jokes… okay any of them…

then again I don't follow politics in me own country let alone some elses.. doh!


----------



## DanYo

*Will The GOP's Love For Endless War Trump Fiscal Conservatism?*
link
On republicantv channels, they could care less about there own American people, about health care all they care about is going to war, oil, cheap labor,cutting benfits for the poor, elderly, middleclass, unions, health care, social security, medicare and unemployment…

"Tea Party" Congressmen and Senators adopt whatever the Republican line happens to be on foreign policy at the time, specifically something resembling the neo-conservativism that marked foreign policy during the Bush years. Notwithstanding the libertarian tendencies in the movement, these people are, at heart, populist Republicans, and they'll adopt the same flag-waving-as-foreign-policy attitude that we've seen from the GOP in recent years. Already we've seen signs of this as Sarah Palin has taken it upon herself to make it clear within the Tea Party movement that fiscal conservatism shouldn't apply when it comes to defense spending,and I expect that the same argument will be made when it comes to the foreign policy adventures that the Palin/Hannity/Limbaugh wing of the party seems to love so much. "

This doesn't bode well for the future.

Applying the simplistic populism of the Tea Party to an area as complex as foreign policy usually means endorsement of gun-ho militarism, especially when you consider that Liz Cheney and John Bolton seem to be as popular among certain segments of the Tea Party crowd as Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann. This is the crowd that thinks that the answer to the Afghanistan problem is more troops, and that bombing Iran will accomplish something other than setting off a general war and economic crisis


----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## rtb

Well taken points Dan, BUT its really much simpler, The GOP is bought and is completely enslaved by big business and big business money. Everything they support, other than trying to make everybody that they disagree with look bad, is based on what benefits big business. Big government ?? they want everything done by big business. Most of all they want the government to "outsource everything" to big business. Retirement (social security), universal health care, etc all done by big business. AT A PROFIT ! There rabid objection to "obama care" is that the government will be in direct competition with the insurance co's (big business). They (GOP) clouds the issues with the other things they claim to be representing. Religion, etc. Truth is whatever their pupetmaster's say it is. Question ? When is the last time anyone heard Sen. M McConnell , who never miss's an opportunity to be on TV, use the word Kentucky .


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## crashn




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Dennisgrosen

)))


----------



## muleskinner

Casting lots


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DrDirt

The Mitt/Newt axe murder thing is pretty messed up - - - there are a lot of funny things on here but this is more than a little over the top

Maybe axe murders and screaming F-bombs are too far?


----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## DanYo

*WOOT !*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Brad_Nailor

I just stopped by Lances do we need a new president, tea bag fun spot and I was intrigued by the lack of content, lack of intelligent discussion, and lack of people giving a rats ass. Seems the discussion has lapsed into pointing out that this site has "allowed" a liberal takeover, or to quote Jimc "*I'm still watching all the literary "vomit" that's posted by the same morons day after day. And this website continues to allow it.
Many of the top crafts folks have had enough and just don't post anymore, and yet the moderators continue to allow it.
The inmates are running the asylum.*

Just want to give a shout out to my least favorite tea bagger, glad to see your stopping by and checking out our threads! Interesting, that what they post is gospel, and what we post is vomit and lies..


----------



## HorizontalMike




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## SCR0LL3R

David,

Now that Cr1 isn't around, the poor guy is feeling outnumbered. Cr1 alone posted more right wing political garbage than everybody in this thread combined.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Bertha

^probably not fair to callout a guy (Cr1) who's long gone, but whatever scrolls your boat.
.
There are some fantastic cartoons up there. Although in arguable taste, the quality of the art is undeniable. I'm still sitting on a stack of gold, own a Mercedes, have both a secretary and a maid, and I'm not sharing it with any of you…but truth be told…this is one of the best threads here
.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Al
Are you flossing with $100 bills? haha


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## muleskinner

Rick Santorum would have been there but he was busy that day


----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

DETROIT (The Borowitz Report) - With just one day until the key Republican contests in Michigan and Arizona, a new survey of likely voters indicates that in a match-up between former Massachusetts Governor Mitt Romney and former Pennsylvania Senator Rick Santorum, a majority would choose suicide over either candidate.

The poll, conducted by the University of Minnesota's Opinion Research Institute, shows Mr. Romney drawing 21%, Mr. Santorum 18%, and various forms of suicide 61%.

"Throwing yourself in front of a speeding city bus" was the most popular means of suicide at 22%, with "jumping off the roof of a really tall building or bridge" coming in second at 17%.

According to pollster Davis Logsdon, the surging popularity of suicide bodes ill for both Gov. Romney and Sen. Santorum as presidential candidates in 2012.

"It's still early, but even at this stage of the game the prospect of one of those two being nominated shouldn't be making voters want to kill themselves in these numbers," Mr. Logsdon said.

Reached on the campaign trail in Lansing, Mr. Romney pointed out that while he did not do as well as suicide, he still polled higher than Sen. Santorum, adding, "That's better than a sharp stick in the eye."

But Mr. Logsdon was quick to throw cold water on Mr. Romney's upbeat assessment: "In a head-to-head match-up, a sharp stick in the eye beats Romney by a two-to-one margin."


----------



## Bertha

Best comment this whole Presidency(serious):
Obama said, "I think that the Israeli government recognizes that, as president of the United States, I don't bluff."


----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DanYo




----------



## jeepturner

http://abcnews.go.com/images/Politics/statement-Congress-letterhead-2nd%20hearing.pdf
You can read Flukes testimony here, or just beleive what the GOP on TV(Fox News) is telling you.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

When will the world wise up and silence this huge moronic assh*le…..Hit him where it hurts..in the wallet..boycott Rushs' sponsors..

Those remarks are a little hypocritical coming from a drug addict, liar racist who was caught leaving the country, with his bags packed full of Viagra prescriptions that didn't have his name on them, and he was flying to a third world country that is famous for child prostitution..what a fine upstanding Republican he is…

All these sleazy Republicans like Newt, and Rush… fat ugly jerks that if it wasn't for their money or political power couldn't get laid in a woman's prison..


----------



## DanYo

well said David !


----------



## DanYo




----------



## patron

why thank you* dan*

i tend to speak the truth 
when i listen


----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DanYo

I can't of anything nice to about Rush Limbaugh … and everything else I'd like to say about him has 4 letter word, or ends with idiot or a**hole… will let my next cartoon posting do the talking.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Milo

Such are the raving of Libitards Nation…


----------



## jeepturner




----------



## DanYo

Overjoyed Romney Celebrates Voters Hating Him Marginally Less Than Santorum
Mitt: 'Voters Want the Lesser of Two Evils, and I am Lesser'

BOSTON (The Borowitz Report) - Moments after squeaking out a razor-thin victory in Super Tuesday's crucial Ohio primary, former Massachusetts Governor Mitt Romney was in an exuberant mood, telling supporters in Boston, "I stand before you tonight as the man people hate slightly less than Rick Santorum."

Mr. Romney said that he hoped to take the momentum of being marginally less despised than Mr. Santorum all the way to the Republican convention in Tampa.

"The voters of Ohio have said that they want the lesser of two evils," he told the crowd, "and I am lesser."

But in the Santorum camp, the former Pennsylvania senator showed no signs that he is ready to get out of the race: "In states like Oklahoma and Tennessee, voters spoke loudly and clearly that they can't stand Mitt more than they detest me. That's what I call a recipe for success."

Meanwhile, former House Speaker Newt Gingrich vowed to stay in the race, noting that voters in his home state of Georgia hated both Messrs. Romney and Santorum more than they loathed him.

"This race isn't about winning or losing," he said. "This is about me standing in front of a microphone and listening to the sound of my own voice for as long as possible."

And former Alaska Governor Sarah Palin hinted that she might have a role to play if the GOP contest becomes deadlocked: "Remember, it was my historic lowering of the bar that made this Republican race possible."

Get a free subscription to the Borowitz Report here.


----------



## DanYo

*March 11, 2012
A Letter from Rick Santorum
Introducing SantorumCare™

NEW YORK (The Borowitz Report) - Today, former Senator Rick Santorum issued the following letter to the American people.

Dear American People:

When I think about government-mandated healthcare, I have the same response that any mature adult would have: it makes me want to throw up.

That's why, on my first day as President, I will repeal ObamaCare. Well, actually, on my very first day I'm going to repeal the Renaissance. And also the theory of evolution. But I will definitely get rid of ObamaCare by Day Three, Four at the latest.

You see, ObamaCare runs counter to my well-documented position on personal freedom: I believe in the rights of the unborn child, until it's born and wants a checkup.

What will take the place of ObamaCare? As your President, I will institute SantorumCare™, a healthcare plan that will cover absolutely no medical procedures whatsoever except one: exorcism.

For many years, possession by the devil has been America's number one health problem, far more serious than those posed by cigarette manufacturers who have funneled millions to my PACs. You don't have to take Rick Santorum's word for it that America is in the grips of a devil-possession epidemic: just watch any episode of "Jersey Shore."

You're probably saying to yourself, "Government-mandated exorcisms are a great idea, Rick. But how will we find the devil babies to exorcise?" Good question, and I have a good answer: on my first day as President, I will order mandatory transvaginal ultrasounds for every woman in America.

These ultrasounds will be a prerequisite to getting a driver's license at the DMV, where there's plenty of downtime for such a procedure. Additionally, they can be easily and safely performed by TSA employees on the airport security line. If an ultrasound turns up any telltale signs of a devil baby (e.g. horns or tail) we'll schedule the woman for her government-mandated exorcism there and then.

I hope after reviewing SantorumCare™, you'll agree that it's the best healthcare plan out there for you and your family. But just in case you're not sold yet, maybe this will seal the deal: leeches are 100% covered.

Vote for me,

Rick*


----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Windpants

Thank you Brad Nailor for this posting! I don't have much to add, but I do love the cartoons.


----------



## patron

it's funny
i posted this picture 
on a rant blog about how the repubs
are the only help there is
nobody has said a thing there for 4 days 
maybe they are still looking for a way to blame 
someone else ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now that was funny but true loved it


----------



## muleskinner

Republicans- Disappointed that Osama bin Laden is dead and that General Motors is alive.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Brad_Nailor

Windpants said:
Thank you Brad Nailor for this posting! I don't have much to add, but I do love the cartoons.

Your welcome! Glad you like it.
I love that last one..so true…it made me think of another one I posted a while back so i'll re post it ..cause its funny…and true..And it spits some fire at all those Reagan worshipers..


----------



## DanYo




----------



## derosa

Just got back from a 4 day vacation with the in-laws and my mother-in-law who knows nothing about politics or what is in the health care plan was spouting fox one liners. Nothing like this thread to smooth the frayed nerves of not arguing back for the wife's sake.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## jeepturner

The mind of the electorate has been brainwashed by the GOP on TV(and radio). Take a stand for yourself. During the revolutionary war the conservatives were known as Tories, in WW1 and WW2 they were called isolationists, and now in the war on the middle class they are called tea baggers. We can do anything together, but do nothing apart except argue.


----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Milo

Truth is power!


----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DrDirt

.


----------



## DrDirt

.


----------



## DrDirt

.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Cute puppies..I love goldens..


----------



## patron

here is a republican dog for you
cute smile
but watch the bite


----------



## DrDirt

The democratic version of that that dog would have gold teeth and sunglasses on


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Milo




----------



## Milo

Hey David!

Thanks for another reason the like Romney!!!


----------



## Brad_Nailor

And what would that be…the fact that he's cruel to animals or the fact that he can't disagree with the biggest fat ass, racist, pompous, drug addicted, hypocritical sh*t head Republican on the planet?

Ya Dirt..all us Democrats have gold teeth and sunglasses…and we eat fried chicken and watermelon too..


----------



## Brad_Nailor

That cartoon with the Obama generation girl working at McDonalds..that should be the Santorum generation..because that bible thumping moron thinks our president is a snob because he wants kids to go to college? What an ass…OK, with thinking like that then you wonder why we aren't the engineering and manufacturing giant we once were….China and Japan are kicking our ass in educating their children to become tomorrows scientists, engineers and innovators..oh, I forgot..we want the BIBLE to rule our society…not science and intelligent thinking…let's make laws based on a fictitious story book..thats genius…and have a country full of menial laborers and religious sheep..The statement that Obama is a snob because he wants every kid in this country to have the ability to get a college education fits in perfect with his religious 
campaign…keep 'em dumb and ignorant so we can control them with a storybook..


----------



## muleskinner




----------



## Dennisgrosen

Patron :
you only say that about the dog becourse he is your boss …..... )

Dennis


----------



## S4S

@ *muleskinner*..................funny stuff !


----------



## DrDirt

C'mon David, I think Santorums latest comments are sure winners in the general election…

Going to Puerto Rico to campaign on how everyone should speak english to be an amercian.

Or the latest that "I don't care about the unemployment rate"

don't understand why peoply aren't flocking to his side. Cough Cough..

I'm sure those were poll tested….NOT

I have no issue saying that Santorum is the scariest candidate in the primaries.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

NEW YORK (The Borowitz Report) - With a fall presidential contest between President Barack Obama and former Massachusetts governor Mitt Romney seeming increasingly likely, America's bigots are finding themselves in a quandary over which candidate to support, prominent bigots confirmed today.

Across the U.S., voters who describe themselves as bigots are complaining that a first-ever matchup between a Black man and a Mormon, while historic, is forcing them to ask a difficult question: which group do they hate more?

"I've always seen myself as pretty versatile, bigotry-wise," said Herb Torlinson, a hardware salesman from Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania. "But I guess this is going to be an election that really puts my different hates to the test."

At the Clapboard Corner Café in Youngstown, Ohio, a group of bigots who gather for breakfast once a week to discuss their dislike of various racial and religious groups echoed Mr. Torlinson's sentiments.

"I actually cried when Rick Perry dropped out of the race," said David Colehurn, a disgruntled hater who works at a nearby Pep Boys. "He may be brain-damaged and all, but at least he's White and Christian."

Mr. Colehurn said that his bigotry towards both Black people and Mormons was making him entertain thoughts of voting for a third-party candidate, but that he was "turned off" by the possibility of a bid from Texas congressman Ron Paul: "I hate old people."

In other political news, former Sen. Rick Santorum revealed that he made his first sweater vest himself when he tore off the sleeves of his straitjacket.


----------



## patron




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

4 yrs ago


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## jeepturner




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Bertha

Hey, what's going on in here? Have y'all noticed how pleasant it's been around here lately? What gives?
That Rick Romney above had me rolling. Who gives a little 1/2-wink at a photo shoot? Friggin hilarious. Y'all should start some meme about getting Rick rolled by Rick Romney, lol.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Republicans or Democrats makes no difference. No matter who's in office we are going down the tubes.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

Romney video 2002


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## patron




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Brad_Nailor




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

*Republicans Reveal that Entire Presidential Race was a Prank
April Fool's Day Announcement Brings Practical Joke to an End
*
WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report) - In an April Fool's Day announcement that took the political world by storm, the Republican Party revealed today that its entire presidential race had been an elaborate prank.

"April Fool!" exclaimed former Massachusetts Governor Mitt Romney and former Pennsylvania Senator Rick Santorum at a press conference in Washington, where they were joined by fellow merrymakers Newt Gingrich, Michele Bachmann, Rick Perry and Herman Cain.

Moments after revealing that the GOP primary had been one long practical joke, Mr. Santorum explained the rationale behind staging such a complicated and expensive prank.

"A lot of Americans are suffering right now and need a good laugh," he said. "I think my colleagues and I can be justifiably proud of the entertainment we provided - even if it meant me wearing these ridiculous sweater vests."

Former Godfather's Pizza CEO Herman Cain agreed that the prank had gone well, but added, "I'm just amazed that the American people never figured out we were kidding."

"I mean, I kept saying '9-9-9' every four seconds, which was total and utter bull********************," he said. "And everything out of Michele's mouth made her sound like a mental patient."

"True that," Rep. Bachmann agreed.

Texas Governor Rick Perry said he worried that "every time I screwed up at a debate people would figure out I was pulling their legs," but added, "The American people seemed to accept the idea that a Governor of Texas could be a blithering idiot."

When one reporter mentioned that Rep. Ron Paul (R-TX) was not at the press conference, a sudden silence fell over the gathering.

"Did anyone ever tell Ron this was supposed to be a prank?" Mr. Romney asked. "Holy cow, maybe he's really serious."


----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## Porchfish

What a gorgeous collection, a lot of good laughs, a few chuckles and a coupla oh my gawds ! Thanks for the posts friend, I just wish I had something to add ! Made my morning !


----------



## RandyM68

Thanks, Porchfish, this place was getting too boring. I'm glad to help out.


----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Bertha

OMG that Dick one with all the thumbnails had me rolling. "with his bare hands" was by far the best.


----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## Brad_Nailor

Those are some good ones Randy..you skewer both sides equally…I'll give you props for that!


----------



## RandyM68

Brad, It's supposed to make you laugh. Cartoons don't mean ********************, just like the news. I quit listening to both sides a long time ago. The loud-mouth idiots dominate the conversation, and I don't really agree with any of them, but any intelligent discussion is drowned out by their noise. Since I can't talk to them, I harass them. Since that's my favorite game anyway, I don't mind doing that, instead. I don't really even care what they think. If I can make them squeal, that's just funny. You can't make me mad, at least not on the internet. Anything they try to say back, bounces off of me, and pisses someone else off. And I get to hear them squeal, too. It's a really fun game if you play it right. Every few hours, I check to see who said something stupid, and poke them again. Then I go back to what I was doing. Notice how I stopped to talk this time, instead of just poking you again. This actually takes effort. I have a folder full of funny cartoons that are bound to piss somebody. It only takes a few seconds to post another one. It's like putting bait on a trot line, sometimes when I come back, I have several on a hook. On the internet, my hands don't even smell like fish.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

A look inside the mind of an internet troll! Kind of why I didn't want commentary in this thread..I just wanted funny cartoons….I shouldn't let these guys get to me ….i always say I'm not going to get sucked in again…then the door opens and I get whooshed in..


----------



## RandyMarine

this makes you as bad as the right…..loser!


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Excuse me?


----------



## patron

i record and watch
'12 o'clock high'

about WW11 bomber crews
over europe

after all these 'bashing' and derisive commentators

it helps me remember
when we all stood united
regardless of political
or social differences

i guess we will doom ourselves to self destruction
if we don't start working together again


----------



## RandyM68

Well I tried to make peace, Brad. I only mess with you because you keep asking for it. I tried to explain nicely, since you seem to be a little slow, but you still don't get it. I guess you can go back to calling me a tea-bagger and a troll, but you are exactly the kind of moron that is causing the problem. You can't even come up with an original thought. I actually feel sorry for you, but I'm still going to make you cry some more. It was your choice, I'm only giving you what you asked for.


----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## cutworm

Good Stuff.


----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Brad_Nailor

?


----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## muleskinner




----------



## DanYo

now this is a good one … good enough make it a double …


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## jeepturner

If you think government is the problem, vote republicon and they will prove it to you!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

!''During a fundraising trip to California, some young Republicans took the Republican Party credit card to a club in Hollywood that has nude dancers doing bondage shows. Usually when Republicans find themselves in dark rooms with whips and chains, it's in Dick Cheney's basement.'' -Craig Ferguson!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## madts

I applaud.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## jeepturner

Gohmert R-Texas "liberal or conservative you should support Romney, he's been on your side at one time or another.


----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RandyM68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

!


----------



## RandyM68




----------



## Bertha

What on Earth is going on in here?


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Keep going you hillbilly doush bag post as much as you want..send me a couple scary IMs too..isn't this how it goes? I unblock you, so you abuse it and then I block you again so you can call me a pussy..you really need to get a life

********************* you too, Lap dog*
Same to you Jethro….


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Brad_Nailor

What Is A Troll?

The term derives from "trolling", a style of fishing which involves trailing bait through a likely spot hoping for a bite. The troll posts a message, often in response to an honest question, that is intended to upset, disrupt or simply insult the group.

Usually, it will fail, as the troll rarely bothers to match the tone or style of the group, and usually its ignorance shows.
Why do trolls do it?

*I believe that most trolls are sad people, living their lonely lives vicariously through those they see as strong and successful.*

Disrupting a stable newsgroup gives the illusion of power, just as for a few, stalking a strong person allows them to think they are strong, too.

For trolls, any response is 'recognition'; they are unable to distinguish between irritation and admiration; their ego grows directly in proportion to the response, regardless of the form or content of that response.

Trolls, rather surprisingly, dispute this, claiming that it's a game or joke; this merely confirms the diagnosis; how sad do you have to be to find such mind-numbingly trivial timewasting to be funny?

*Remember that trolls are cowards*; they'll usually post just enough to get an argument going, then sit back and count the responses (Yes, that's what they do!).

Troll - Angler or Under bridge Dweller?

How can troll posts be recognized?

No Imagination - Most are frighteningly obvious; sexist comments on nurses' groups, blasphemy on religious groups .. I kid you not.
Pedantic in the Extreme - Many trolls' preparation is so thorough, that while they waste time, they appear so ludicrous from the start that they elicit sympathetic mail - the danger is that once the group takes sides, the damage is done.
False Identity - Because they are cowards, trolls virtually never write over their own name, and often reveal their trolliness (and lack of imagination) in the chosen ID. As so many folk these days use false ID, this is not a strong indicator on its own!
Crossposting - Any post that is crossposted to several groups should be viewed as suspicious, particularly if unrelated or of opposing perspective. Why would someone do that?
Off-topic posting - Often genuine errors, but, if from an 'outsider' they deserve matter-of-fact response; if genuine, a brief apposite response is simply netiquette; if it's a troll post, you have denied it its reward.
Repetition of a question or statement is either a troll - or a pedant; either way, treatment as a troll is effective.
Missing The Point - Trolls rarely answer a direct question - they cannot, if asked to justify their twaddle - so they develop a fine line in missing the point.
Thick or Sad - Trolls are usually sad, lonely folk, with few social skills; they rarely make what most people would consider intelligent conversation. However, they frequently have an obsession with their IQ and feel the need to tell everyone. This is so frequent, that it is diagnostic! Somewhere on the web there must be an Intelligence Test for Trolls - rigged to always say "above 150"

Where are you likely to find trolls?

Wherever they are tolerated - this means forums and networking sites that have loose or lazy moderation, and places like Usenet (newsgroups) where there may be no moderation at all.

Where trolls are successful is a slightly different issue - some forums allow members to set an 'ignore' function, so they just do not see troll posts, after the first one, and some specialist forums are tightly focussed so that troll posts stick out a mile and are ignored - it's larger, more general forums that have issues, as it only takes a couple of members to be drawn in for the whole forum to suffer. They also thrive on 'opinion' sites, such as politics and religion, where feelings often run high anyway. But, again, only if moderation is weak.

Usenet has a special problem, as moderation is impossible; for trolls to be controlled, requires committed members using their killfiles effectively, and avoiding accidental cross-posting - which is all too easy with many newsreading software setups.

Some career trolls have set up their forums to exchange notes. These rarely thrive, as most trolls are not team players, and they simply fight among themselves. in other cases, they become centers for cyberbullying (see stalking); while that's a sad development, it makes it easier to have the sites closed.
Who is at risk?

Any newsgroup, bulletin board, forum or chatroom can attract trolls, but they don't have the brains to attack nuclear physicists, and they are drawn to the quick response where sex, religion and race are found; so politics is easy prey.

One troll famously tried to infiltrate a mensa group; the results read like 100 trolls and one regular, it didn't have a chance - but it was stupid enough to persist until removed.

When Should You Be Concerned?

Usually, no, though fractured funny bones and occasional waves of nausea have been reported.

When a troll become persistent and personal, you may need to consider the possibility that it has fermented into an Internet Stalker - equally pathetic, if not more so - but sometimes requiring weedkiller.
The term 'Internet troll', originated in a comparison with the angler who 'trolled' a trailing bait to catch a fish. But for non-anglers, the mental image of a troll is the slabby, thick, moss-laded creature of Scandinavian folk lore, further popularised by Terry Pratchett in the Discworld novels, and J. K. Rowling in the Harry Potter books. This sad figure of fun lived under bridges and startles the unwary, but is easily outsmarted by anyone with any intelligence, or a small dog.

The truth is somewhere between the two.
Habitat

The Internet doesn't have ancient slimey stone bridges, but trolls lurk around in quiet corners of the internet; while they can pop up almost anywhere, they thrive in distant relatively uninhabited corners.
Social Interaction

*Trolls don't have friends*. On the internet, because they interact with human beings, they can convince themselves that they are important, the centre of the universe - that, to them, is better than any friendship. Don't forget, the troll thinks he is always right, and therefore better than other folk. In real life, exactly the opposite applies. the troll has no friends and virtually no interaction with other people.

If he's a teen (many are), then he lives in his bedroom, trolling, playing computer games with 'friends' (who he doesn't know at all), and joining roleplay sites, where - of course - he is a hero, or a powerful villain, who is respected in an inverse ratio to the respect he feels for himself.

*If he's an adult, then he has serious social issues. He may work, where people think he's a weirdo, and avoid him, he may sponge off his parents or be 'looking for work', which means he blames everyone for his problems. Except himself.*

Most people who are out of work are nothing like the stereotype; most want to work, and gain their self respect through work and being part of the world; but the troll IS the stereotype whining scrounger, to whom the world owes a living.
Sex Life

Almost every troll is male; I don't know why this is.

*The troll has few social skills, and most have never had a girlfriend, many never will.*

There's a clear pattern among trolls; they are much more likely to ignore posts known to be from women. And when they do respond to women, they are much more likely to be brief, abusive, condescending and patronising.

This is almost certainly more due to fear than misogyny - they just don't know any women. Except Mom. But their attitude rather reduces their chances of reproducing, which is probably a good thing.
Mental Health

It would be easy to dismiss trolls as mentally ill. Easy and wrong. Most would not score significantly on mental illness assessments. But most are simply immature. Fair enough in a teenager, and they have a chance of growing out of it (though the longer they leave it, the harder they may find it to break the habit). But in adults, it's simply sad.

Once upon a time, they would have been called 'inadequate psychopaths'; attention seeking loners, forever feeling sorry for themselves, but too bone idle to lift themselves out of their self-selected mire. Some live in a fantasy world, and find it hard to concentrate on real life; they can't make eye contact, and will say just about anything, frequently contradicting a previous statement.
Intelligence

*Most trolls are pretty thick. Let's face it, it doesn't take much intelligence to sus out that the troll life is a pretty pathetic one, and given the choice, even a gerbil would choose a more rewarding lifestyle.
Technique*

You don't have to be highly intelligent to be an angler, though some would say that it's difficult to be a successful angler without intelligence. Trolls have all the basic skills, and some are successful, though this is often due to negligence by their victims.
Bait

Trolls lay a variety of baits. The real idiots go for single lines, such as religious bigotry in religious groups, overt misogynism in nurses' groups, and mind blowing subtly, such as "BILL GATES SUCKS" in microsoft support groups. Darwin tells us that if they get a response at that level, then why would they bother to expend what little brain power they have on a better post?

If basic bait fails, then the troll may use a variety of techniques, from sheer twaddle to mild insults, from a controversial view to completely irrelevant questions. Anything to get a response. The human flaw in a troll is a failure to tell the difference between "any response" and "approval". So insulting them merely encourages them. Invariably.
Playing the Fish

The skilled troll will then focus on a key responder; possibly the rudest, possibly not - but the one the troll thinks is most likley to keep responding. At this stage, other responders may be ignored. But if the original target drops out, then troll may turn to others. Few trolls bother to play more than one sucker at a time. They can always come back later.
Tickling the Trout

Experienced trolls do not respond at random. Once they have a sucker in their sites, they control the conversation. One post may elicit a long, detailed and perfectly reasonable response, but that is not what the troll wants. So they'll often complete ignore the main argument (which they started!), and focus on one careless detail - a date wrong, a misspelling for their next attack. And then the same trick again. And again, so long as the sucker responds.
Explosives

When all else fails, the troll will do just what lazy anglers do: they'll drop explosives in the water, clean up and go home. The failed troll can be very abusive indeed.
Weaknesses

*Trolls have no life, no power; but by manipulating others, even if for just a couple of exchanges, they have control.*

If they can catch an acknowledged expert, so much the better for them.

There's no need ever to get caught by a troll, though it is amusing to see Mensa members frothing at the mouth.

Exploit their weaknesses, as they'd exploit yours.

Attention Need

Trolls are nothing without attention, just a monster under the bed. While the first post may be camoflaged, it really doesn't take rocket science to identify an active troll. The best response from fellow members of the group is simply to ignore it. And the best response from moderators is to delete their membership; quickly and cleanly, with no negotiation or second chance. The group is more important than one idiot.
Socially Inept

*Trolls have no self respect and low self esteem, and cannot cope with normal human interaction;* start with a bit of flattery, and they may be stuck for a response. Even if they recover, they will not able to react appropriately, which should convince everyone of their trollism.

Trolls focus on their target, not the issue; additonally, most trolls can only pick on one person at a time. This leaves them wide open to paralysis when you talk about them, but not to them.


----------



## Bertha

TL; DR


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Huh?


----------



## RandyM68

I tried to tell you that you were out of your league, Brad, but you wanted to play this game anyway. How's it working out for you?


----------



## Brad_Nailor

More self centered drivel….get a life hillbilly..
Although, I do like your dog..she looks sweet..I feel bad for her living with the likes of you..


----------



## rydonmf

Uhg.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Thanks for stopping by my blog and leaving your compelling comment! have a great day!


----------



## rydonmf

It was in response to Randy's nonsense, but I'll admit I'm a little confused which way is up right now. I guess I'll go back to admiring projects and save myself the frustration.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Dennisgrosen

yep its better a republican thats die than a democratic

40 years ago they said it was better one from the workersparty =socialdemocratiic party that die
than one from the conservative party …........why becourse the conservative had so few members
that they where in danger of getting out of the parlement if anyone catched the rumour 
that a conservative did die 
just a litle historic sidenote from Denmark


----------



## DanYo




----------



## knothead

OBAMA - Now there is a NATIONAL DISGRACE!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## PineChopper

None of these were very good


----------



## PineChopper

But it is so much easier to make fun of Democrats and socialist!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## waho6o9

Let me get this straight . . . 
We're going to be "gifted" with a health care plan we are forced to purchase and fined if we don't! Which purportedly covers at least ten million more people without adding a single new doctor, but provides for 16,000 new IRS agents, written by a committee whose chairman says he doesn't understand it, passed by a Congress that didn't read it but exempted themselves from it, and signed by a Dumbo President who smokes, with funding administered by a treasury chief who didn't pay his taxes, for which we'll be taxed for four years before any benefits take effect, by a government which has already bankrupted Social Security and Medicare, all to be overseen by a surgeon general who is obese , and financed by a country that's broke!!!!!

'What the hell could possibly go wrong?'

Thank you Mr. Trump.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## generallee

It's pretty sad that there is such a hate on for conservatism. There is a cost to freedom that all you liberals obviously don't understand. I guess you all need the safety net of the government and for them to take care of all you need. Not to mention the intrusion that liberalism feels is constitutional. It's also pretty sad that all you hater say your open minded but if people don't think like you you cannot have a mature debate all you do is call people racist or homophobes. You all really should take a look at what your constitutional rights are and not let the government take control of your god given rights not matter what side of the line you stand on


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

#442 sums it up the IQ, it is *mistake* not *misteak*

*Just think, someone made it wrong, somebody else paid for it, and then made the mistake of putting it their pickup for everyone to see!*


----------



## BentheViking

not saying anything one way or another, but i thought they did away with all political threads since too many people couldn't behave


----------



## starringemma




----------



## starringemma




----------



## DanYo




----------

